

TripAdvisor splits off from Expedia - singingwolfboy
http://www.bizjournals.com/seattle/news/2011/04/07/expedia-to-split-off-tripadvisor-unit.html

======
jojopotato
Does anyone know why these spin offs occur? Is it tax reasons?

~~~
brianl
As a separate company, Tripadvisor can now be considered more impartial, not
favoring Expedia partners... This will also increase their sales appeal to
Expedia's competitors.

